# J727S's progression thread | trying to average sub 35 with roux



## j727s (Feb 15, 2022)

trying using roux instead of LBL now
Every PB is outdated, please refer to my cubedesk profile








CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




www.cubedesk.io




PB (LBL): 29.661
PB (Roux):34.461

The goal is an average of sub 1 min with Roux. I only know LSE on Roux right now and using LBL for everything else(besides blocks)
Learning blocks to go fast because that takes up more than half of my solve time right now
I will call myself sub 1 min after I get through a few weeks of sub 1 min solves
After sub 1 min, I will try to get even better somehow

ok i am sub 1 min now


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

I just love Roux method.

I am exploring Roux variants/subsets currently like YRUru, pinkie pie, EOLR etc.


----------



## j727s (Feb 15, 2022)

got some c u b e l u b e (silk) and put it in all my cubes including my rubiks brand


----------



## j727s (Feb 15, 2022)

Roux solves 55.24 45.36(gaming) 48.4 54.5


----------



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

gaming
git gud


----------



## j727s (Feb 15, 2022)

let me rewrite that: 55.24…45.36…48.4…54.5


----------



## j727s (Feb 17, 2022)

new roux pb of 37.6
Edit: new pb 37.174


----------



## silunar (Feb 17, 2022)

J727S said:


> new roux pb of 37.6
> Edit: new pb 37.174


gaming


----------



## j727s (Feb 18, 2022)

roux solves: 48.6…58.3…47.2…58.5…1:07.4…1:11.7…48.3…38.7…56.4…45.3…45.9


----------



## j727s (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## j727s (Feb 19, 2022)

I think im actually going to try to learn how to build the blocks faster than work on cmll. im using beginner method for the blocks right now and its kind of slow


----------



## j727s (Feb 20, 2022)

I timed it and i take 25-30 seconds to finish both blocks so this is high priority now


----------



## j727s (Feb 21, 2022)

did a roux solve: 23.3 for first 2 blocks(lucky)+14.5 for cmll+3.3 for lse+8.8 completion. total: about 50 seconds lol


----------



## j727s (Feb 21, 2022)

new pb of 36.421! https://www.cubedesk.io/solve/j0zbe4ft


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 21, 2022)

Good job!


----------



## j727s (Feb 22, 2022)

roux solves; 46.0/50.9/53.0/48.2/53.4/⟪44.9⟫/⟪58.7⟫/47.2/ pretty good for me


----------



## j727s (Feb 23, 2022)

more roux solves: 45.5/53.5/49.1/44.2/55.2/43.6'/1;09.4'


----------



## j727s (Feb 24, 2022)

New roux pb of 34.461 https://www.cubedesk.io/solve/vn8tn19e


----------



## j727s (Feb 24, 2022)

Bought a Gan timer and a Qiyi keychain cube(keychain cube for hitting 30$ mark for free lube) hopefuly its compatible with CubeDesk


----------



## j727s (Feb 26, 2022)

roux solves: 43.8/37.9/43.8(wow)/47.2/51.8/53.9*/39.1/32.6* new pb, but i have no scramble/50.4/43.8/47.4/39.0/39.2/


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 26, 2022)

Roux Bad​


----------



## j727s (Feb 26, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Roux Bad​


cfop cringe


----------



## BirbBrain (Feb 26, 2022)

J727S said:


> new roux pb of 37.6
> Edit: new pb 37.174


gj! also gonna learn roux soon


----------



## j727s (Feb 27, 2022)

i seem to be getting some pretty good solves that are all mostly under 1 minute. i am also getting about the same times with roux and layer by layer so i found that to be a pretty big milestone. roux solves: 41.5/50.6/47.3/45.1/44.9/37.1'/46.3/59.9'(oops)/46.9


----------



## j727s (Mar 1, 2022)

got my gan timer today and so far its been pretty cool. roux solves: 46.3/47.3/53.5'/42.4/38.4'/37.8/39.9/45.2


----------



## j727s (Mar 2, 2022)

new roux pb of 31.424! other roux solves: 36.664/46.425/43.387/43.254/39.840/32/126/41.896/36.389/


----------



## j727s (Mar 2, 2022)

new pb of 30.890. im going to try to beat my lbl pb of 27. more roux solves: 40.911/37.704/38.233/42.607/38.433/52.885/37.943/43.878/35.667//


----------



## j727s (Mar 5, 2022)

new roux pb of 27.900; which rounded down is the same as my lbl pb. hopefully this coming week i will get even better


----------



## j727s (Mar 5, 2022)

New pb of 24.881! i finally beat my old lbl pb after about a month. more roux solves: 32.570/34.905/34.905/27.965/dnf/28.726/26.982/42.452/41.797/38.289/33.566


----------



## j727s (Mar 5, 2022)

now 23.272 fast progress


----------



## j727s (Mar 7, 2022)

im averaging about 33-43 seconds now whicch is a big improvement in a relatively short amount of time. now road to sub 40


----------



## Burrito (Mar 7, 2022)

Watch jperm and kian mansour on blockbuilding


----------



## j727s (Mar 11, 2022)

roux solves : 40.086/dnf/34.139/41.253/55.875(oops)/im going to MoryTry to become the Peak Cube r


----------



## j727s (Mar 11, 2022)

roux solves : 40.086/dnf/34.139/41.253/55.875(oops)/im going to MoreTry to become the Peak Cube r


----------



## j727s (Mar 12, 2022)

i got 3 33s in a row and an ao5 33 lol. when i start a cubing session, i get 40s in the start and go down to 30s, sometimes high 20s. going to start becoming good at blockbuilding soon.


----------



## j727s (Mar 15, 2022)

i got a sub 30 and a lot of sub 40s today so thats cool


----------



## j727s (Mar 17, 2022)

i got a lot of 34-37s solves, so i thnk im going to officially say i avarage that. going to change title soon if i can


----------



## j727s (Mar 19, 2022)

roux solves: 42.023/40.626/bad/40.583/50/27.421/37.219/33.844/39.292/46.092(corner twist)/33.299/43.555/dnf/33.217/32.019/39.905/45.322 i take back what i said about my average, have to practice more


----------



## j727s (Mar 20, 2022)

32.343/23.847/30.142/33.145/31.026/30.983/33.469/23.276 best sub 35 streak


----------



## j727s (Mar 23, 2022)

new pb of 23.000 seconds, also got a new ao5 https://www.cubedesk.io/user/J727S


----------



## j727s (Mar 30, 2022)

cubedesk changed the layout and now its weird


----------



## j727s (Mar 31, 2022)

new pb of 21.601, road to sub 20


----------



## j727s (Apr 2, 2022)

newer pb of 0, road to sub -1

check the date


----------



## j727s (Apr 4, 2022)

havent been getting many great solves lately, going to practice more

edit:solves ok now


----------



## j727s (Apr 5, 2022)

new sub 20 pb!
i dont have the scramble though because I used another scramble website, and it was really easy


----------



## silunar (Apr 5, 2022)

J727S said:


> View attachment 18987new sub 20 pb!
> i dont have the scramble though because I used another scramble website, and it was really easyy


you're really on your grind rn


----------



## j727s (Apr 8, 2022)

ive been extremely busy this week so i didnt practice much. solves today: 46.6/42.6/37.5/28.4/37.2/28.4/33.1/27.2/33.4/30.4/30.3/28.2/28.1/ these times are ok


----------



## j727s (Apr 17, 2022)

lots of solves today and i avaraged about 35. also new mirror blocks pb of 2:07.167(the hype is real for the gan mirror blocks).


----------



## j727s (Apr 28, 2022)

not many solves today but i think im going to learn f2b this weekend. also just bought the tornado v2


----------



## j727s (Jun 2, 2022)

a lot of things have happened during my absence. I am learning cfop f2l instead of blocks now, because that seems to be easier to learn than the blocks. In the summer, I will try to learn blocks. also I main the gan 12 maglev again


----------



## silunar (Jun 2, 2022)

the grind


----------



## j727s (Jun 13, 2022)

ive actually been using the m slice for f2l because i dont know how to do it any other way. iintuitive f2l is probably faster so i will watch some videos soon


----------



## j727s (Jun 28, 2022)

ive been averaging low 30s and hgih 20s, and i havent gotten 40 in a long time. i actually stopped using the m slice f2l because that takes a long time and i didnt see any good progress for a long time


----------



## j727s (Oct 6, 2022)

getting back into cubing after a long break. no algs forgotten and srill averaging 28-36. i dont have much time anymore but i still want to cube at least 12 times a day, and if i dont update this in a week i will have failed my commitment


----------



## j727s (Oct 12, 2022)

i am not dead again, and i have bought an i3 and an icarry to improve my times. these smart cubes may become my main for some time because i can record data easily with them. i think this is what ive been missing in hardware terms, i have always been buying cubes thinking they would improve times(and they did a little), but i have never actually analyzed one of my solves to see specifically what to improve


----------

